# Ideale HR Nabe für 951



## fanteni82 (13. Februar 2012)

servus leut habe ein 951 geholt und bemerkt das die nabe etwas luft hat und ich nicht so viel spannung auf den hinterbau ziehen will so die frage welche Hr nabe passt am besten ?
suche ach tipps für die beste fahrwerksabstimmung 
danke
mfg alex


----------



## Endless86 (13. Februar 2012)

war bei mir auch so und macht keine probleme bis jetzt. hab auch erst doof geguckt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497657


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanteni82 (14. Februar 2012)

ok dann ist das normal was für eine nabe fährst du ?


----------

